

Creative Web 2.0 RSS ICons for your blog - peyote
http://lughole.net/internet/freebies/creative-web-20-rss-icons-for-your-site/
Some really sleek and never-seen-before type rss icons you might want to utilize on your blog. Got Web 2.0 written all over them
======
pierrefar
Why not link directly to the source?

It's at: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/04/01/fresh-free-and-
go...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/04/01/fresh-free-and-gorgeous-
rssfeed-icons/)

